# Trailer tires from Walmart.com..Trailer king II



## Edd in KY (Jul 16, 2009)

ST225x75-15. I bought a set for my old flatbed trailer which I use only locally. They looked good, so I ordered a set for

my horse trailer which gets some fast interstate miles with a heavier load. The price is really good, and finding reliable and decent trailer tires always seems like a crap shoot. Does anyone have experience with these tires? Obviously it is a bit late for me to second guess my purchase.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I ain't never bought much I was happy with at Walmart......tires included. Good luck, next time you need trailer tires look at the 14 ply salun tire, very good....about $170 ea.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

While the size is important, the load range rating is, IMO, the most important rating when it comes to tires for a horse trailer. A 3 horse bumper pull trailer will typically weigh in about 3,500+ lbs, 3 horses about 3,000-3,600 lbs, tack, feed, etc. about 500 lbs==total 7,000 lbs or more.

A blown tire on a horse trailer can cause ALL kinds of havoc. It can tear up a fender real easily. The noise can terrify the horses causing them to start moving around which, in turn, can destabilize the trailer making it hard to control. The added weight on the surviving tire can also have a problem because it is carrying that much more weight and, if it blows, you've really got a problem!!!

I usually go one load range rating higher than what my trailer calls for--the extra few dollars is offset by saving in Tums or Pepto-Bismal.

Here's a video on trailering I made:






Ralph


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Blew a tire on my flatbed gooseneck last week running 75 mph on the interstate. Looked in the mirror just in time to see rubber, huge chunks of the floor, hub caps and lights flying everywhere.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Nice video Ralph. It's also neat being able to put a voice and a face to the posts that you make.

Mark


----------



## Edd in KY (Jul 16, 2009)

My problem is that there really are no reliable "brands" in trailer tires. No Michelins, No goodyears, no firestones, no Bridgestones.....Carlisles have a very sketchy reputation. Most reviews talk about quick shipment or nice people on the phone, but with no followup after 15,000 miles. Did the tires last? I am more than willing to pay for reliable quality, but why pay extra when the $50 tire and the $150 tire are the same tire and made in the same factory in China just with 2 different names? I would really like to have a trailer tire brand that I trust and I am willing to pay for it....but it must be for real.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

glasswrongsize said:


> Nice video Ralph. It's also neat being able to put a voice and a face to the posts that you make.
> 
> Mark


I'm not sure if it makes me creepy or like everybody else...but I'll watch a video somebody posts if only in hopes that I can put a face and voice to the name. LOL


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Edd in KY said:


> My problem is that there really are no reliable "brands" in trailer tires. No Michelins, No goodyears, no firestones, no Bridgestones.....Carlisles have a very sketchy reputation. Most reviews talk about quick shipment or nice people on the phone, but with no followup after 15,000 miles. Did the tires last? I am more than willing to pay for reliable quality, but why pay extra when the $50 tire and the $150 tire are the same tire and made in the same factory in China just with 2 different names? I would really like to have a trailer tire brand that I trust and I am willing to pay for it....but it must be for real.


Then you need to check out the salun tire......they are a reliable brand, not a passenger tire tho.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

I always thought that when you buy a Goodyear Wrangler they were all the same. One year dad put some Goodyear Wranglers from Walmart on his truck and the next year when he bought tires a Plains Tire they knew instantly that the tires he had were from Walmart. I guess Walmart tires must be different.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

They are.....the problem with Walmart, and it's been true for years, they are so big that they can order a supplier to cut corners in order to get the price "where they need it to be" and quality always suffers.....I saw it back 30-35 yrs ago and it still rampantly happens today....no product is safe from the bean counters in AR....


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Edd in KY said:


> My problem is that there really are no reliable "brands" in trailer tires. No Michelins, No goodyears, no firestones, no Bridgestones.....Carlisles have a very sketchy reputation. Most reviews talk about quick shipment or nice people on the phone, but with no followup after 15,000 miles. Did the tires last? I am more than willing to pay for reliable quality, but why pay extra when the $50 tire and the $150 tire are the same tire and made in the same factory in China just with 2 different names? I would really like to have a trailer tire brand that I trust and I am willing to pay for it....but it must be for real.


From your lips to Gods ears! I hate riding on and relying on Chinese tires. I remember when the big name companies made trailer tires and they stopped. Know why? They were twice as costly as the Chinese ones! So naturally the dealers stopped carrying them and the manufacturers stopped producing them. 
I remember paying exorbitant prices for " 'Murrican made" trailer tires and they had been sitting pretty long on the shelf. Even the dealer was pretty surprised I'd pay double for them than the Chinese tires.


----------



## Edd in KY (Jul 16, 2009)

Ralph, That is a very good video. I try to keep all those tools available in the truck when pulling the trailer.

I have a smaller trailer and lighter load than you. I have probably put 150,000 miles on 3 different horse trailers. I am currently pulling a steel Delta 2 horse slant with a little front tack room. I have pulled out the divider and only haul one horse at a time in a box stall arrangement. It has worked pretty well for 15 years. This trailer weighs 2600 LB+ 1000 LB horse =3600 LB. Tires are rated at about 2800 each or 11,200 lb. The way this trailer is built the rear axle seems to carry more of the weight than the front axle. I do tend to run pretty fast and try to keep the tires inflated properly. I blew a tire at 70 MPH a few years ago and it ripped the fender off the trailer.

My problem is finding a decent tire that I really believe is reliable. I will checkout the Sailun brand mentioned here, but it is easy to put a lot of hype in a website. The real proof is in miles and years of real usage verified by many real people. That seems to be lacking and has a lot of my horse pals looking for reliability in trailer tires.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I can assure you, you'll like them.....I ain't never been to their website but I can tell you I struggled with every 10ply known to mankind with my trailers, I tend to overload.....the Firestone Transforce was the best but the Salun is way better. I haven't had a tire issue in a while (knocking on wood) I recently bought two more from my tire dealer and he didn't have the Salun but he did have a ROKU? Maybe....looks just like the Salun and 14 ply. Haven't had any problems, but they are brand new.


----------

